# Calculos para filtro LC



## hypnos00 (Oct 13, 2008)

Saludos a todos en el foro; bueno tengo una duda y el detalle es que no he conseguido mucha información sobre los filtros LC hasta el momento se que fL=1/2*pi*raiz cuadrada de LC y yo supuse que al despejarla quedaria C=1/4*pi^2*L*fL^2 para encontrar el valor del capacitor o de la bobina segun fuera el caso si me equivoque porfavor que alguien me lo haga saber porque no se si la formula inicial este en lo correcto


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2008)

Con solo ver ese cuatro me parece que estas haciendo algo mal..! Revisa la información en internet.. ya vienen  las formulas despejadas..!


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 13, 2008)

Si a esas formulas no les pones parentesis quedan ambiguas.

fL=1/2*pi*raiz cuadrada de LC --> *fL=1/(2*pi*raiz(LC))*

C=1/4*pi^2*L*fL^2 --> *C = 1/(4*pi^2*L*fL^2)  = 1/(L*(2*pi*fL)^2)*


----------



## hypnos00 (Oct 18, 2008)

saludos.
Segun los datos que nos dan para hacer el filtro LC pasa bajos es como el RC, es decir,  bobina--->capacitor estos en serie pero no se si esto es lo correcto o aun falta otro elemento


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 18, 2008)

hypnos00 dijo:
			
		

> ...Segun los datos que nos dan para hacer el filtro LC pasa bajos es como el RC, es decir,  bobina--->capacitor estos en serie pero no se si esto es lo correcto o aun falta otro elemento


Depende de para que aplicacion sea el filtro.  
No es lo mismo un filtro donde queremos dejar pasar la frecuencia fundamental y atenuar las armonicas 'lo que se pueda' a un filtro donde interesa la respuesta en toda la banda de paso --> ahi tenes que tener en cuenta la carga a la salida del filtro.
La resistencia de la bobina por supuesto que tiene influencia, pero su efecto es mas notorio bajando la ganancia en CC que distorsionando la respuesta (bobinas bien hechas se entiende)


----------



## hypnos00 (Oct 19, 2008)

Saludos a todos, y perdonen por ser tan pregunton y molesto pero en verdad quiero aprender mucho sobre la carrera que estoy estudiando.

Bueno el problema que tengo es que hay que investigar sobre los tipos de arreglos de LC que existen y el que me encargaron es sobre la red en L del cual no he encontrado mucho hasta el momento solo he echo el analisis pero no se como calcular los dos capacitores, al principio pense que eran iguales los dos y los simule asi pero no me dio ningun resultado favorable igual les pongo la simulacion.

Muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda.

PD: les dejo la simulacion de los filtros LC en el arreglo basico y información por si a alguien le sirve


----------

